# Friedrich Gernsheim



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*Friedrich Gernsheim* (17 July 1839 - 10 September 1916) is another German composer that, like Kiel, excelled in chamber music. The piano quartets/quintets are amazing, and you are missing out if you don't hear them!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Absolutely. My particular favourite is the Piano Quintet no.2 in B minor, which I have no hesitation in calling a masterpiece.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Sometimes I check out Romantic string quartets randomly and found these quartets by Gernsheim impressive. Very Brahmsian, Lush, and tuneful. The performance of Diogenes Quartett is smooth and gorgeous.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

His piano concerto in Cm is a beauty! Very romantic work.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I prefer his Violin concertos

Listening blind to the first movement of Gernsheim's Op 42 (composed in 1880), your reaction might well be the same as mine - how pleasant, how very like Mendelssohn at times and Bruch at others


----------

